
CDC list of Covid-19 forecasts - sohamsankaran
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/covid-data/forecasting-us.html
======
SiempreViernes
Nice to get a collection of them, not sure if any of these models have been
open sourced though. I checked two manually but neither seemed to have source
available : /

~~~
sohamsankaran
I've contacted some of the authors behind them to ask if they'd be willing to
open source -- I suspect if enough people email they will.

